# Plants ID



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought this plant like Hydrocotyle sp. This is emersed form:

*1.* 

And this like Rotala sp. This is submerged form:

*2.* 

This look like Rotala sp. 'mini' to me, but not sure. Leaves are very small as you can see on picture (about 3 mm) Submerged form:

*3.*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What was the source of these plants? Knowing where they came from might give us some better clues. The 2nd one does look like a Rotala of some sort.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

They are from Bangkok. I think the name of store is _Asia tropic zone_.


----------

